# 2008 Jamis Quest



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I just looked at the Jamis 08 catalog and see Jamis is one the very few carrying production steel. Nice twist this year with the compact geometry.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I tried to attach a photo but it didn't load. Oh well.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Let's try it again


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

*07 Jamis Quest question*

does anyone own a '07, the white and red one?
I'm considering getting a left over Quest and I can't seem to figure out why Jamis has the 55cm size listed as 55cm center of BB to top of ST for the size and 55cm center of BB to top of TT.... that doesn't make sense.

http://www.jamisbikes.com/catalog_archive/07_JAMIS_CATALOG.pdf
page 37 for geo 
page 10 for bike pic


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

THATmanMANNY said:


> does anyone own a '07, the white and red one?
> I'm considering getting a left over Quest and I can't seem to figure out why Jamis has the 55cm size listed as 55cm center of BB to top of ST for the size and 55cm center of BB to top of TT.... that doesn't make sense.
> 
> http://www.jamisbikes.com/catalog_archive/07_JAMIS_CATALOG.pdf
> ...


Where are you seeing a discrepancy? The geo chart shows that frame sizes are determined by measuring center of BB to top of TT. ST length isn't even listed.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

PJ352 said:



> Where are you seeing a discrepancy? The geo chart shows that frame sizes are determined by measuring center of BB to top of TT. ST length isn't even listed.


Look at the geo diagram in the upper left. It shows "A = Size" and an A measurement line from center of BB to top of ST. Both the "size" and "center of BB to top of TT" are on the chart.

Every other road bike has different numbers for size and center of BB to top of TT except for the steel bikes, Eclipse and Quest.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

THATmanMANNY said:


> Look at the geo diagram in the upper left. It shows "A = Size" and an A measurement line from center of BB to top of ST. Both the "size" and "center of BB to top of TT" are on the chart.
> 
> Every other road bike has different numbers for size and center of BB to top of TT except for the steel bikes, Eclipse and Quest.


Ah, gotcha. Granted, it's a bit confusing, but I'd go by the B = Seat Tube, Center of BB to top of TT measurement and forget the A measurement. Also, for sizing purposes, it's best to focus on effective TT. You can always reference the standover number if needed.

Remember too that bikes with compact geo (sloping TT's) will have different A and B numbers.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

I know. I'm all about the straight steel look. Classy and sleek. They changed the quest to sloping in 08, not cool. The quest is one of the best off the shelf steel bargains that's why I want one. I finally found the year color and size I want. The eff TTis the same as my current bike I just didn't want to have that look of a short stubby post but from the looks of it I'll be alright the seatpost doesn't extend far above the TT.

Do you have a quest? You like it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

THATmanMANNY said:


> I know. I'm all about the straight steel look. Classy and sleek. They changed the quest to sloping in 08, not cool. The quest is one of the best off the shelf steel bargains that's why I want one. I finally found the year color and size I want. The eff TTis the same as my current bike I just didn't want to have that look of a short stubby post but from the looks of it I'll be alright the seatpost doesn't extend far above the TT.
> 
> Do you have a quest? You like it?


Understood. I'm not opposed to sloping TT's, but agree that traditional geo has a classic look about it, especially in steel.

I don't have a Quest, but admire Jamis as a company (and like steel bikes). In fact, I've been eyeing a Satellite as a trainer/ rain bike.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

can't have it both ways mate..lol

either little post and "classy and sleek!"

or lots of post and rocketship looking and snappy..

great bikes, very competitively priced....


----------

